# Washer Solenoid



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I posted in another thread yet it may have gotten overlooked...does anyone know what additional parts I need from a washing machine to begin making a simple pneumatic pop-up. My washer broke and is being replaced TODAY. Before they take away the old one, I wanted to remove the solenoid to save for a prop. Is it just one unit or should I be taking out additional parts from it. If I have to do it myself, is there a link to view so I can see a picture of exactly what I need to take out? I would appreciated any help
If I have to do it myself, I'll wing it and try and take pictures to show what I've removed. Maybe that can help someone else. THANKS!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

what make/model do you have?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Guess you're talking about the water fill solenoid / valves?

When my old machine bit the dust, I grabbed those too. In my case, the solenoids were molded into a plastic piece which set just inside the case right where the water hoses hooked up. The solenoid unit was all one big plastic piece with the threaded hose fittings sticking out the back of the washer.

In my case, the valves were 120VAC, so no additional hardware was needed. You might look at yours to be sure - if they were, say 24VAC, then there would be a transformer in there somewhere which would be of some use, too.

Also, depending on how deep you wish to dive in (and what actually killed the washer) there could be a wealth of switches, timers, transformers, motors, capacitors, belts, pulleys, gears, etc - all waiting to be plucked form the dead washer.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

(gently sobbing...) Much to my dismay, the guys who delivered my new washer/dryer took the old ones out without me even getting to look inside the back panel of the washer saying it would be too costly to remove the solenoid and attached parts. On the plus side, we're getting a $100 recycling rebate from NYS for it. There was nothing wrong with the dryer even though it was almost 10 yrs old but DH didn't want it hanging around hoping someone from Craigslist would buy it. I'll have to scout around for a solenoid (based on instructions found on this site) when I get closer to actually making the prop. I appreciate your help... (I did get an awesome new washer & dryer though )


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

they look something like this:

https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=20-1483&catname=water


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

With the $100 rebate why not scout on eBay for a proper pneumatic cylinder and then buy a solenoid from Monsterguts or whoever?

Much safer than jury rigged stuff.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

That solenoid is pretty inexpensive. Will keep that site in my favs. I'll also considering monsterguts or frightprops because one of them have the kits. I may use my rebate money for the starter kit just to become familiar with all the parts. This way as I grow my display I'll have a better idea as to what I need. Thanks guys...I knew I could count on this forum for help


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Here's a nice cylinder on eBay - better than 2 foot stroke. Great for a Trashcan Trauma

http://cgi.ebay.com/Norgren-S-22957...ic_Hydraulic_Valves_Parts?hash=item27b06bd52b


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

When you get a cylinder look at how it mounts. Some you can mount with a bracket on the front, rear, and they also have a nipple with a mounting hole on the rear. That one is for making a pivot type of connection. That is what is used for 4 bar and Casa Fears ground breaker. But they can easily be used for a straight up or straight out prop. Like TT or scissor type of props. Me personally, I would also rather use 12 volt air valves. A lot of prop controllers , leds and timers will be 12 volt. you are really better of with out the washer valve. By the time you pay for the fittings, I don't think they are that cheap. You can find a single air valve for 13.00 on ebay. Those water hose fitting ain't cheap.


----------



## bradbaum (Jul 26, 2008)

I have plans to use washing machine solenoids to control pumping of different color liquids though some mad scientist glass ware I have. I wouldn't use them for pneumatics unless the psi is 30 or below.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Similar to you, Brad, I was thinking of another application using the solenoid to pump different colors making my pond look like it's bubbling blood!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I would not use a washing machine solenoid for you TCT even though I built my first TCT with one and it still works fine. I may rebuild it this year for safety sake.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

What is the maximum air pressure that a standard washing machine solenoid valve can handle?
I'm trying to add several pneumatic props this year. 
I've had one prop for a few years that requires at least 60 psi to operate. I got lucky when I built that one and found a good surplus valve. 
I'v not been able to find any other solenoid valves (on the cheap) that will operate at that pressure. 
I haven't tried a washing machine valve yet, just surplus pneumatic solenoid valves that I stumble upon.

Any other expertise that you can offer to help me find and use solenoid valves that will operate in that pressure range would be appreciated.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

we have used washing machine solenoids for years in both our home haunt and even in our pro haunt... I live in Northern Ontario Canada and we face many different conditions. As well our props have to stand up to our harsh weather! we have NEVER had an issue using a washing machine solenoids all that you are doing is letting a quick burst of air through them and into what ever your moving! there for there is no real chance of the solenoid exploding! My partner is a pnematic/hydrolic expert and has been all over the world working on large mineing equip. and we have tested many products to the point of explosion! I build and create many effects for companies in Canada and we are getting ready to launch our new web-site... we even offer a line of light duty air rigs (pop ups/scissors ext.) for under $900 Canadian...


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Abunai said:


> What is the maximum air pressure that a standard washing machine solenoid valve can handle?
> I'm trying to add several pneumatic props this year.
> I've had one prop for a few years that requires at least 60 psi to operate. I got lucky when I built that one and found a good surplus valve.
> I'v not been able to find any other solenoid valves (on the cheap) that will operate at that pressure.
> ...


They should operate up to 90PSI with no problems with a top end around 100. That's very standard for water application solenoids. Residential water pressure tops out in that range. That's what range it stops working in, burst pressure is usually much more than that. If you have a concern about a particular brand, check with the manufacturer of the appliance. They'll have a min/max pressure listed.

RandalB


----------

